# Worcester



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,
Just been reading my nmc news and it has a Sales Class listed for Worcester, I know what an auction is after asking on here  ,, so now I'm really intrigued!!  

How does a sales class work?


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I've never seen one in person (so I'm excited too!) but I believe everything entered for the auction class gets judged like any other class. This means you can see how the things you are interested in do up against a judges eye. After that, the mice are auctioned off. 
Due to having just done Manchester and having just booked my tickets for Worcester and whatnot, cash is going to be really tight so unless there is something OMGTOTALLYAMAZINGMUSTHAVEIT, I probably won't be taking part in the auction, though it will be good to see how it actually works!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Aha! I see thankyou for explaining, I will just have to sit on my hands for the auction :lol: x


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Anyone else going ?


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

I will be there, I imagine a fair turnout as its last show of the year


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Great will see you there Emma  can I be nosey? And ask what varieties you are showing?
Looking forward to this very much


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Only run 2 lines, variegated and self cream but the cream line throws pew/cream/cream satin and Ivory

So with a bit of luck I can exhibit in 2-3 sections

Might pop some of the pew or satin stuff in the sales class which is an oddity as its not like an auction so you have to set the price per animal as you enter. Be interesting to see what turns up in it. I'm dangerous around an auction, spent a fair bit at the last Worcester aution lol


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

OH. My. God. I JUST realised who you are, Oakelm. LOL. I'm such a fud. Be good to see you at again at Worc


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Oakelm said:


> Only run 2 lines, variegated and self cream but the cream line throws pew/cream/cream satin and Ivory
> 
> So with a bit of luck I can exhibit in 2-3 sections
> 
> Might pop some of the pew or satin stuff in the sales class which is an oddity as its not like an auction so you have to set the price per animal as you enter. Be interesting to see what turns up in it. I'm dangerous around an auction, spent a fair bit at the last Worcester aution lol


Ooo I am very much looking forward to seeing your variegated again  
haha I must not buy,, I must not buy :lol:


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Onyx said:


> OH. My. God. I JUST realised who you are, Oakelm. LOL. I'm such a fud. Be good to see you at again at Worc


Now I have to work out who you are, got it narrowed down to 3 I think lol


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Me and Allison sat and watched Dave judging at Manc


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Onyx said:


> Me and Allison sat and watched Dave judging at Manc


All making sense now  One of the lilac crewe, I always end up refering to people by wins or mice I'm terrible with names, Alison was northern wrong class mouse from last time, only put name and face together this time round lol


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Lol! I'm terrible with faces and names too, going by the mice is actually a great idea! I'm really hyped for Worcester, only managed to wangle getting there as a) it falls a couple days after my birthday and it's a gift to myself and b) I was offered a lift from Birmingham, otherwise the travel would have made it not possible.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol @ my name  .... Im still wrong class after Manchester althought I limited it to only one wrong this time not all of them x x


----------

